# Free Patterns



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

There is a catterpiller and many more

http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-gallery.html#tinyscarecrowlarge


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Many great patterns! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow - it's going to take me a long time to go through this lot - thanks for sharing


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks from me too


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

My goodness!!! So many things to look at!!! Some have to be bought but there are free ones also. Thank you for the link!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, what a fantastic site. I'll have to look later as I need to catch up with emails etc first! lol


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you&#128522;


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you very much. So much to do.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Vole61 said:


> There is a catterpiller and many more
> 
> http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-gallery.html#tinyscarecrowlarge


Thank you.....she is a very clever girl.
I have lots of her beading stuff too.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for this site


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

awesome patterns, thank you so much!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

The banana pattern is really cute!! Thanks..


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks, heaps of ideas there!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

This is a website that I, unfortunately, can't look at because of the black background.


----------

